# Voice of navigation goes off.



## Jasmine555 (Apr 1, 2021)

While driving I'm heavily dependent on the voice navigation..as i'm new. It's been going off and I've missed a few turns because of this. I read somewhere it could be bluetooth interfering. I've messed with sound haptics on my iphone but it still reverts to no sound. Any helpful input is appreciated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I have always turned voice navigation off, even when I was new. If I want to have a woman telling me what do, I can just go home.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

When I was first going online, (or trying) had much issues with audio and bluetooth. Final result was to disconnect my cell from the car's bluetooth and use the power jack vs a USB for power.

For app sound used a bud in my left ear. NO issues once that was in place. Left ear for the soothing tones of the nav lady and right ear for XM tunes. And I guess to hear the pax. :thumbup:


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> When I was first going online, (or trying) had much issues with audio and bluetooth. Final result was to disconnect my cell from the car's bluetooth and use the power jack vs a USB for power.
> 
> For app sound used a bud in my left ear. NO issues once that was in place. Left ear for the soothing tones of the nav lady and right ear for XM tunes. And I guess to hear the pax. :thumbup:


......and some duct tape over your mouth so no pax has to hear you!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

The problem is with Uber’s app. It didn’t used to do that. Then they “fixed some bugs”, suddenly it cuts all sound from Waze, pauses pandora and doesn’t let it restart, and gets loud and quiet at random. For example, navigation will be silent or very quiet one moment, and the next moment the app yells at full volume “drop off John on the right”.


----------



## Jasmine555 (Apr 1, 2021)

SHalester said:


> When I was first going online, (or trying) had much issues with audio and bluetooth. Final result was to disconnect my cell from the car's bluetooth and use the power jack vs a USB for power.
> 
> For app sound used a bud in my left ear. NO issues once that was in place. Left ear for the soothing tones of the nav lady and right ear for XM tunes. And I guess to hear the pax. :thumbup:


Excellent..I will try that.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Jasmine555 said:


> While driving I'm heavily dependent on the voice navigation..as i'm new. It's been going off and I've missed a few turns because of this. I read somewhere it could be bluetooth interfering. I've messed with sound haptics on my iphone but it still reverts to no sound. Any helpful input is appreciated. :wink:


Try calling a spammer then hang-up. It works for me, seriously.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ......and some duct tape over your mouth so no pax has to hear you!


Rumour has it that the online battle between you two is just a front and that in reality you like nothing more than to settle down on the couch together for a cuddle in front of The Sound Of Music on Netflix.



Jasmine555 said:


> Excellent..I will try that.


He's right - plugging the phone into a car's USB can interfere with the audio of Uber/Lyft pings.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Anybody do Uber Eats? 

Anyone notice...If the customer texts you, the app says "new message from {customer name}", then reads their text, then repeats the entire message three times, including the "new message from {customer name}" preface? And there's no way to turn it off after the first read except lowering the volume?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TobyD said:


> The problem is with Uber's app. It didn't used to do that.


Depends, Honda models with Apple play always have done that with all navigation apps if you are listening to the radio. Navigation audio takes over. You have to listen to Spotify or a streaming music app to have proper audio with navigation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I have an android phone and have found that Bluetooth and music streaming services will mess with you.
If I were you I would shut them off and download WAZE for navigation.
It has speed traps, red light cameras, real time info about police radar, accidents and traffic jams
Once you mess around with the settings you could try to introduce other things 
Baby your transmission, brakes and gas pedal !!!!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> have found that Bluetooth and music streaming services will mess with you.
> If I were you I would shut them off


You are dating yourself if you think that's a legitimate option! :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> .and some duct tape over your mouth so no pax has to hear you!


ah, puppy. I"m so glad I live in your tiny brain FREE of charge. One day you will graduate to not needing the puppy pads. I promise.

But bless you for your attempts here to be entertaining. We appreciate you.

As long as my pax hear me to do the 'say may name' dance, I'm fine if they can't hear me after that. Sorry to steal your thunder, again. Better luck next time. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Sorry to steal your thunder, again. Better luck next time.


&#128514;


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

I had issues withe the map going crazy at times along with voice navigation. What I finally figured out that my iphone was trying to tap into wifi connections as I passed some that I had access. Signal went weak and app froze up. Now I make sure I turn off wifi when I hit the road and this solved the issue. Yes your going to burn thru more data. Worth a try to see if it helps.


----------



## Jat1285 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yep. Another Uber bug with iphone. Speaker will go off and on and yes, I have missed turns. 

i wish Uber would get their shit together and fix the software. This one comes and with different re;eases. Fix then break.. fix, then break.

I have had to start wearing an iPhone ear bug to hear the directions..... 

Uber.. you listening? I am more than happy to beta test your software... I guess you don’t do any pre-release testing.....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jat1285 said:


> i wish Uber would get their shit together and fix the software.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.....We have better odds at winning Powerball!


----------



## Dylan Crane (Apr 9, 2021)

Bluetooth is always a problem. avoid whem possible


----------



## Markn455 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have decided that turning off bluetooth seems to be the best. The problem is, if I get a phone call. I wish Android Auto was worth a crap, then that might be useful. But then again, I have Ford Sync 3 which is buggy as hell. So, no bluetooth, and use the speaker on the phone.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Use an ear plug.....


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I hope your wearing a head piece. That must be soooo annoying for riders, 

the screen gives you directions, I have all Uber sounds off. The ping noise is annoying, I want to hear the stereo not have directions


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Use an old jack with the wires cut off... Them go into app setting and select flash screen on ping.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Classified said:


> I hope your wearing a head piece. That must be soooo annoying for riders,
> 
> the screen gives you directions, I have all Uber sounds off. The ping noise is annoying, I want to hear the stereo not have directions


The riders may find your music annoying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ubermikeo said:


> The riders may find your music annoying.


then the pax needs to speak the frak up. Riding in silence is unacceptable, unless said pax is on a call and then the volume just goes way down.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Dylan Crane said:


> Bluetooth is always a problem. avoid whem possible


Need bluetooth for tunnels here. Or you will get a speeding warning.


----------

